
Truth in Parenting - ColinWright
http://www.kingstribune.com/magazines/may-2011/1262-truth-in-parenting
======
ColinWright
I'm interested to know what people here on HN would do. My sense is that HNers
tend to have an unswerving loyalty to the truth, and decide that the truth is
right, and everything else takes second place. When all is said and done,
finding a way to communicate the truth is the most important thing.

Or is it? Are there times when "Lies to children" is the right approach?

------
zwieback
Hmm, my moral code must not be as strong. I would have either climbed the
fence right there and then or told my kids what I did.

